# tuning and iat relocation



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i am thinking of doing the iat relocation for my 06 goat. base dyno numbers proved heatsoak is a problem. as i lost 30 horses on my second pull and after popping the hood gained 20 back. a local tuner is saying that the iat relocation is a waste of money and heat soak can be worked out with tuning. i've done a search but with no luck. my question(s) is/are how safe is this tune that "eliminates" heatsoak? and if it "eliminates" hatsoak why do i even need the extra weight of an iat sensor?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I want to know too


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

y did nobody respond to this?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I relocated mine and all was fine. I drove it for about 6 months until it was tuned, and the guy that tuned it said the temps were much more stable than other stock cars he dynoed, which made it easier to tune. All they will do is basically de-sensitize it in the tuning, which may be a little dangerous, maybe not, I am no expert. I would relocate it yourself like I did. I only have something like 30 bucks in it and that is with GM sensor and wiring!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe he meant he could eliminate it while tuning with some more big fans blowing on the front of the car or something. I can't see how a tune alone would do anything for heat soak.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

koman said:


> i am thinking of doing the iat relocation for my 06 goat. base dyno numbers proved heatsoak is a problem. as i lost 30 horses on my second pull and after popping the hood gained 20 back. a local tuner is saying that the iat relocation is a waste of money and heat soak can be worked out with tuning. i've done a search but with no luck. my question(s) is/are how safe is this tune that "eliminates" heatsoak? and if it "eliminates" hatsoak why do i even need the extra weight of an iat sensor?


I also had my IAT sensor relocated and I swapped out the stock unit for an Omega thermistor Element. The new unit reacts to temp changes much quicker then the stock one. It is cheap and very effective. My sensor is now located in the air filter of my AEM CAI.
As far as tuning out heat soak. I have never heard about that. Maybe it is done by detuning your car by playing with the timing. I have an aluminum intake on my 05 GTO. My car spent hours on a Loaded Chassis Dyno with no signs of a power loss due to heat soak. Maybe the new sensor had something to do with that. JUST DON"T KNOW 

Here is a picture where mine is located.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have alitte differant setup than your cars. My IAT sensor was located in the MAF tube just behind the radiator. After I had my car tuned the tuner advised me to relocate the IAT sensor to the airbox to reduce the heat that was radiated to it. You'll get a better reading from abaint air temp by moving it away from heat.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

gm4life said:


> I have alitte differant setup than your cars. My IAT sensor was located in the MAF tube just behind the radiator. After I had my car tuned the tuner advised me to relocate the IAT sensor to the airbox to reduce the heat that was radiated to it. You'll get a better reading from abaint air temp by moving it away from heat.


 Maybe is does get fresher air from the space under the hood and from when the fans kick on, HHHMMMMMMmmm

Mine seems to be OK where it is. Maybe for the hell of it I will try it in your location to see if there is a difference


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Where is yours located? I thought you had yours in the airfilter? If so its fine you want the computer to know the actual air it is receaving. I relocated mine inside the airbox just after the filter. I saw a picture of someone had put theirs outside of the airbox before. I don't know the outcome of that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder if you could use some heat reflective tape on the intake tube to protect it from the heat of the radiator and it's fans??


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

B-ville Goat said:


> I relocated mine and all was fine. I drove it for about 6 months until it was tuned, and the guy that tuned it said the temps were much more stable than other stock cars he dynoed, which made it easier to tune. All they will do is basically de-sensitize it in the tuning, which may be a little dangerous, maybe not, I am no expert. I would relocate it yourself like I did. I only have something like 30 bucks in it and that is with GM sensor and wiring!


More info on your relocation would be awesome please :seeya:


LOWET said:


> I also had my IAT sensor relocated and I swapped out the stock unit for an Omega thermistor Element. The new unit reacts to temp changes much quicker then the stock one. It is cheap and very effective. My sensor is now located in the air filter of my AEM CAI.
> As far as tuning out heat soak. I have never heard about that. Maybe it is done by detuning your car by playing with the timing. I have an aluminum intake on my 05 GTO. My car spent hours on a Loaded Chassis Dyno with no signs of a power loss due to heat soak. Maybe the new sensor had something to do with that. JUST DON"T KNOW
> 
> Here is a picture where mine is located.


How did you do that. EXACTLY, I really think Id like to invest in that setup exactly as you have it. How much did it cost and was it easy to do yourself?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I wonder if you could use some heat reflective tape on the intake tube to protect it from the heat of the radiator and it's fans??


I do have my intake tube insulated. I purchased some heat reflective material that was designed to fit around it


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> More info on your relocation would be awesome please :seeya:
> 
> 
> How did you do that. EXACTLY, I really think Id like to invest in that setup exactly as you have it. How much did it cost and was it easy to do yourself?


I did not do it myself. When I took my car in for some goodies, it was installed.

Shop owner told me it was a quick job. Just a few minutes.


you can get what is called a Heat Soak Reduction Kit at most performace vendor site. here is one of them


This is where mine is.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the detuning is done by playing with the IAT vs timing table and you basically change the table so it takes a higher temp to pull timing. a little doesn't hurt but there's two things you're ignoring then. one is you'd rather have cooler air going in than faking a table. cool air is denser air and thus you're packing more power into the cylinders. the other is that you may not be able to run the optimum timing all of the rest of the time then.

every 10* temp rise requires 1 more octane level of fuel to prevent knock. if say you can run 28* without knock at "normal" cool temps you'll start getting knock as the actual temp rises. the table takes away timing as the temp rises so now let's say it's 26* and it doesn't knock. if you adjust the table so it doesn't pull timing you need to run it at 26* instead of the better 28* with cooler air so it doesn't knock. you haven't gained anything. get in cool air, run the best timing you can and have the sensor read it quickly. that's the best scenario


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Vector Motorsports - GTO
Here is site that sells the relocation kit for gm vehicles. This is the kit i purchased and installed on my gto(ls2 heatsoak reduction kit ). All installation instructions are included and is very simple to install. all you need is a step drill and a grommet to install in your factory airbox. It made a difference while cruising at low speeds... the temperature stays lower than before and it changes much faster than the stock sensor. the temperature will still creep up while sitting still for a period of time but once you get moving it reduces much faster. I was watching the temps when i went to the track, when i started the 1/4 my intake temp was about 75 degrees.. at the end of the 1/4 my intake temp was about 60 degrees. This was on a 50 degree night.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the Vector "kit" is $100. the Omega thermistor is $23 delivered. the Omega takes connecting up 2 wires and the Vector requires just plugging it in. if you can connect two wires you can save $75. they both do the same thing.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> the Vector "kit" is $100. the Omega thermistor is $23 delivered. the Omega takes connecting up 2 wires and the Vector requires just plugging it in. if you can connect two wires you can save $75. they both do the same thing.


I have the Omega Unit. It reacts alot quicker then the stocker. If sitting still in traffic or driving in very heavy traffic it will react within a few seconds of moving. It is not a CURE ALL for heat soak, it just a lot more sensitive to changes in Air Temp that hits it.
My 1st test of this item was when my car was in the shop for my intake install . Just for the hell of it we did a 1/4 mile simulation run on their Mustang Dyno . With the engine at idle for several minutes we had a IAT reading of around 70 degrees [ shop temps were around 60 ] they then turned on the fan and put my car through it's run. At the end of the run which lasted about 12 seconds the IATs dropped right back to ambient.
Since install on warm Summer Days I have seen my IATs reach around 118 degrees when in stop and go slow traffic, with in seconds of moving to a constant speed the IATs would drop down to very close to ambient. Even getting on a hiway on ramp. The sensor would react in a heart beat. They do work better and faster then the stocker


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LOWET said:


> I have the Omega Unit. It reacts alot quicker then the stocker. If sitting still in traffic or driving in very heavy traffic it will react within a few seconds of moving. It is not a CURE ALL for heat soak, it just a lot more sensitive to changes in Air Temp that hits it.
> My 1st test of this item was when my car was in the shop for my intake install . Just for the hell of it we did a 1/4 mile simulation run on their Mustang Dyno . With the engine at idle for several minutes we had a IAT reading of around 70 degrees [ shop temps were around 60 ] they then turned on the fan and put my car through it's run. At the end of the run which lasted about 12 seconds the IATs dropped right back to ambient.
> Since install on warm Summer Days I have seen my IATs reach around 118 degrees when in stop and go slow traffic, with in seconds of moving to a constant speed the IATs would drop down to very close to ambient. Even getting on a hiway on ramp. The sensor would react in a heart beat. They do work better and faster then the stocker



i pioneered the Omega back in the spring of '06. right after that Vector came out with the HSRK. i put the idea out for free and Vector turned it into a profit. no problem but i got no recognition for the idea.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> i pioneered the Omega back in the spring of '06. right after that Vector came out with the HSRK. i put the idea out for free and Vector turned it into a profit. no problem but i got no recognition for the idea.


DAM!!! didn't know that. Vector should be giving you a kick back.

All this talk about AITs, Heat Soak and so on is faily new to me. 
I have been away from the Muscle Car thing from around 1985 till I purchased my 05 GTO. I am trying to make up for a lot of lost time. 
My HP days 1st started around 1964 with my 1st car. A 1963 SS Impala that I soon traded for a new 1964 389 GTO and added a 65 SS Big Block Impala shortly after. Along with those ,in my early years I also had 69 Hemi Road runner, Hemi GTX, 71 Monte Carlo SS and a few others in between. 
My pride and joy was a 67 Camaro that I purchased new and kept till around 1984. This car was SICK. Just a BLK on BLK car with a small block 327 CI motor and M22 Rock Crusher Trans. 
Shortly after delivery, the car was shipped to Baldwin Motion in L.I. They were one of the premier car shops in the country at that time.
A few months later a HOT 67 Camaro was shipped back to my front door.
Ended up with a 331 CI engine with about 575 HP at the crank. Big cam, 202 angle plug fuel injection heads that were ported and polished,Tunnel ram Manifold with twin Holley Dual feed 650 CFM carbs ,the trans was replaced with a Doug Nash 5 speed with a 294 1st gear . The 12 bolt rear end was upgraded with 488 Gears and better axles and better brakes all around . The list of up grades was as long as my arm.
The car was completely street legal and driven almost every day. My best time was about 10.32 [ don't remember exactly ]. Back in the 60s and early 70s my home area look like the East Coast version of the movie American Graffitti. I did a lot of street racing back then and this car was never beat. At that time it was one the fastest if not the fastest street car around.

OK I KNOW I AM RAMBLING ON.
Long story short, when my 1st son was born [ 1982 ] I had to part with the car shortly after that. I guess now I am reliving my youth and having a good time with it.
Here is a picture of it. I called it the GRIM REAPER.
Sorry for the long and drawn out story.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

wow, that must have attracted every cop in 4 counties . my first car was a 65 Falcon and i promptly rolled it 6 weeks later. it was a long time before i got a nice car again


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> wow, that must have attracted every cop in 4 counties . my first car was a 65 Falcon and i promptly rolled it 6 weeks later. it was a long time before i got a nice car again


 It was a pretty intense car to drive. Brand new I paid $2,800.00 for it and the additions were about $2,000.00 more. It weighed in at 2,975 pounds with a full tank of gas.
Just having fun and reliving some of my glory days


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought the Vector kit but it has no installation instructions. How do i do it??


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

This is a link to another forum that most of us are members of also. You must be a member to view the pics.


LS1GTO.com Forums - LS2 IAT Relocate - **PICS**


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Excellent link to an excellent write up. Nice contribution! Thanks!


----------

